# Seeing stars



## Flea (Jul 31, 2011)

This seems like a dumb question, but I'm curious.

A few times I've seen stars when I've "fallen wrong" during training.  That's to be expected.  But this morning I saw stars for a good minute or so after blowing my nose.  I was pretty congested, but it still seems awfully weird.  Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 31, 2011)

It's your brain cells coming out your nose, I think you blew too hard....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 31, 2011)

Aye - get it all the time.  That and 'greying out' from standing up too fast.

It might be worth a blood pressure check just to see - and oddly an eye test from a competent optometrist can help detect blood pressure problem the quacks miss too.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 31, 2011)

It's pretty common.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosphene#Mechanical_stimulation

Basically stress to the eye stimulates the cells of the retina. That can caused by internal stress, electrical or magnetic energy, or impact damage. It happens commonly when people get even mild concussions, but it can also happen just from rubbing your closed eyes.

If it's a chronic problem that persists for long periods of time, you might want to see a doctor. But this should happen normally as a matter of course.


-Rob


----------



## Flea (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense.  Thanks everyone!  Except for Ken that is ...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 31, 2011)

Flea said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Thanks everyone! Except for Ken that is ...


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 2, 2011)

I like seeing stars, sort of a free light show and a reward for training hard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2011)

I&#8217;ve seen stars before and I have had no time to see the ocean in awhile but then I was riding through the wood on my way two three four the last time I told you what time it was when the bird was flying over the tree top of the box in the right turn lane of the closet. But I wouldn&#8217;t worry about it...ummm...what were we talking about :uhyeah:


----------

